# how to remove drivers door 01 Altima



## dandonnell (Jan 4, 2016)

Nooed to replace damaged front door on my daughters Altima, found used one same color locally. How difficult is it to replace the door and replace the key lock? I assume there is an electrical harness that detaches either in the door or the the kick panel somewhere. Any special problems I may encounter? Thanks

Dan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll have to remove the door panel, which you'll have to do to replace the key cylinder, anyway, unplug anything else that's still connected to the door harness that wasn't disconnected during door panel removal, pop out the rubber grommet on the side of the door and pull the harness through. There will be a rod with a plastic clip that needs to be undone from the cylinder and a retaining clip pulled out, which will then allow you to pull the key cylinder through the hole of the door. If you can't unbolt the hinge from the door, you will need to remove the front fender to unbolt the hinge from the chassis. Once installed, you will probably have to do a little adjusting to get it lined up properly. Most will usually put a jack under the bottom of the door to help support it during the removal and install.


----------



## dandonnell (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I thought it should be fairly straight forward. Just wasn't sure about the harness. Is the lock cylinder fairly easy to get to? My biggest challenge will probably be holding and positioning the door by myself w/o a door holding jig.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's more difficult to undo the rod clip, usually, than the actual lock cylinder. How hard it is to get to depends on how big your hands are. I would highly recommend you get a second person to help you, especially when installing the replacement door. The door is pretty heavy and you'll definitely want at least a floor jack to help you.


----------

